# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Khuyến khích trẻ em sáng tạo là tương lai của ngành game

## saobang

Phát triển game là một công việc đòi hỏi tính sáng tạo và hình thành ý tưởng cao. Tương lai của ngành game đang và sẽ nằm ở thế hệ trẻ, những người sẵn sàng dùng hết sức trí tưởng tượng của mình để sáng tạo ra các chân trời mới.

Ảnh minh họa


Đầu tư vào ngành game luôn rất tốn kém, và bản thân ngành game cũng đang là một ngành công nghiệp quan trọng ở nhiều quốc gia phát triển trên thế giới, nó không chỉ đơn giản là món đồ chơi của trẻ em nữa. Nhưng chính thế hệ trẻ em ngày nay mới là những người có thể giải khóa cho tương lai của ngành game nếu được huấn luyện ngày từ lúc đầu đời. Ông Chirag Leuva, CEO của Yudiz Solutions, có chia sẻ góc nhìn của mình về vấn đề khuyến khích trẻ em đến với ngành game như sau:
*Nhận biết những cơ hội*
Hiện nay, ngành game vẫn có nhu cầu tuyển dụng những coder tài năng cao, mặc dù số lượng kỹ sữ phần mềm đang hoạt động trong ngành không phải ít. Hướng dẫn trẻ em tiếp cận theo nhiều phương hướng tới lập trình và chủ đề để các em luôn có vấn đề mới để giải quyết là rất quan trọng. Bản chất tò mò và thích tìm tòi của trẻ sẽ là chìa khóa để các nhà phát triển có thể nhìn game theo những khía cạnh mới.

Ảnh minh họa


*Vai trò của game xa hơn giải trí*
Game đang đóng vài trò qua trọng trong cuộc sống thời nay, và những tựa game mới hay ứng mobile đang đáp ứng phần lớn nhu cầu “chơi bời” trong cuộc sống của vô số người. Thị trường vẫn đang mở rộng vòng tay đối với sự sáng tạo bởi mục đích có thể kết nối với phần đông người chơi chứ không chỉ một bộ phận cố định nào đó.
Ngành game đang có rất nhiều cơ hội, đặc biệt đối với game mobile, game console và moba trong chuyện khuyến khích tương tác giữa bộ phận người chơi. Các game hoạt động đa nền tảng cũng sẽ có phạm phi tiếp cận lớn hơn. Các công ty game cần biết rằng họ không nên tự giới hạn sản phẩm của mình theo một nền tảng hay truyền thông nào đó.
*Ứng dụng để giải quyết những vấn đề thế giới thực*
Chúng ta cần tạo ra những ứng dụng và game mà có nội dung giải quyết vấn đề thế giới thực. Các sản phẩm đó cần thuyết phục người sử dụng bằng giá trị về một tình huống điển hình nào đó trong thế giới thực, hoặc có tác dụng mài dũa một vài kỹ năng hữu dụng.

Ảnh minh họa


*Rèn luyện bộ não*
Nghiên cứu mới đây có chỉ ra rằng con người có thể tập trung rèn luyện những khu vực cụ thể trên bộ não, và nó có ảnh hướng tới quy trình suy nghĩ, thói quen và hành vi. Trẻ em cần được rèn luyên ngày từ ban đầu để nắm bắt sự phức tạp của thế giới thực và mã hóa hành vi của những ngôn ngữ khác nhau. Ảnh hưởng bởi sự tương tác của các em với môi trường xung quanh sẽ hình thành tới lối suy nghĩ sáng tạo khi lớn lên theo độ tuổi.
*Cải thiện khả năng hoạt động và học tập của bộ não*
Luyện tập các hoạt động sáng tạo sẽ giúp giới trẻ gia tăng hoạt động và trí tưởng tượng của não bộ theo thời gian. Khả năng học tập và sức tưởng tượng của trẻ nhỏ sẽ được cải thiện tốt khi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với những lĩnh vực và bối cảnh khác nhau trong thế giới thực.
*Thay đổi theo ý muốn và sự cần thiết của một môi trường thư giãn*
Một số trẻ em có khả năng thay đổi giữa lối suy nghĩ hội tụ và phân kỳ, và những trẻ khác lại có thể học khả năng đó với một chương trình luyện tập. Hầu hết những chương trình huấn luyện đều thay đổi phương pháp theo từng giai đoạn và theo nhiều cấp độ để ảnh hưởng tới bộ não theo các quy trình khác nhau, nhằm gia tăng khả năng suy nghĩ sáng tạo.

Ảnh minh họa


Hơn nữa, một môi trường làm việc và học tập thoải mái sẽ khiêu khích đủ trí tưởng tượng để hỗ trợ hoạt động phát triển sáng tạo. Những trẻ em được huấn luyện để có thể thư giãn trong mọi tình huống sẽ có xu hướng sáng tạo theo nhiều cách khác nhau, vì chúng có thể điều khiển não phản ứng hiệu quả theo một môi trường quen thuộc.
*Giảm bớt hoặc loại bỏ công việc đa nhiệm cho trẻ*
Thời kỳ làm việc đa nhiệm đã cướp đi nhiều ý tưởng sáng tạo tiềm năng. Gây mất tập trung và gián đoạn bộ não tập trung làm việc trên một công việc có thể giảm thiểu năng suất tối đa. Vì một tương lai tươi sáng của sự sáng tạo ngành game, trẻ em của ngày hôm nay cần được hướng dẫn chuẩn xác. Làm việc đa nhiệm quá mức và hạn chế tình thần không cần thiết sẽ giết chết tiềm năng trong một cá nhân, và do đó, bạn cần tránh những điều này.
>>*Toàn cảnh triển lãm game G-Star 2014 trong ngày đầu tiên*

----------


## ykhoapasteur

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

